# best way to train



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

to sit. 

and to leave it.


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

Liza, go get "Puppy Primer" ... it's a little paperback book that teaches the basics.

Also do a search on here about clicker training, as I know a lot of people (JMM) do it this way.

HUGz! Jules


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

i have tried and tried all the online tips for sit , and nothing. he never sits when told lol. 

i am going to try the clicker for the leashtaining n see if that helps a bit!


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

Liza, I forgot to say that 'sit' is usually one of the easiest to train. Every time Poppy sits, I say sit and give him a treat. You need to keep treats on you, so that you can say "Dolce sit!" every time he sits, and then give him a treat. Gradually increase the time that he sits before you give him the treat.

I also make Poppy sit before dinner ... his favorite meal. I don't have to give him a treat then ... I just don't sit his dinner down until he sits, and then I give him dinner and praise him.

HUGz! Jules


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

the thing is dolce rarely sits lol , if he is tired he willlay , but sit very rarely , i have tried w the treats on hand but he has an awesome nose n wants to "dance " when i have a treat around.


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

Just let him dance and dance ... he'll eventually get tired, and realize he's not getting the treat with that behavior. Keep the treat out, his eyes will be on you, and he'll eventually sit. When he does, say "Dolce sit" in a high pitched, excited voice while quickly giving him the treat before he stands up.

Poppy is usually good for 3 or 4 sits. Just keep the treats on hand, and every time you say Dolce sit, and he does it ... quickly give him a treat while praising him.

If your timing is off, and you treat and praise too slow ... and he stands up in excitement, don't give him the treat. Start over telling him to sit, and then quickly treat and praise while he is still sitting.

HUGz! Jules


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

You can teach sit by capturing it or luring it. I don't add the cue/word until they have the behavior. Either method only do it for a few minutes at a time. 

To Capture:
WAIT for him to sit on his own. Do not say anything, do absolutely nothing. The moment his butt hits the ground Click - then give him a treat. He will eventually start sitting for that treat without you saying anything. After this happens you can add the word/cue. As you see him starting to sit, say "Sit" then click when his butt hits the ground. Then treat.

To Lure:
Take a treat and hold it. Put it in your fingers with a pointer finger out or with your hand up (whatever you want the hand signal to be). Put your hand in front of his nose, then slowly lift the treat above his head and back. If you go too high he'll jump. When his butt hits the ground - Click then treat. Repeat. 

If you aren't using a clicker you'll have to "load" that first. You can also use the word "Yes". They are similar but not exactly the same. To load the clicker or yes, simply click/yes then give him a treat. Repeat several times (10-15). Let him get distracted, then click/yes - if he turns to get his treat, he's got it! If not, repeat again 10-15 times. Only do this once. 

Sit is usually one of the easiest things to teach so he should have it in no time!


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

I'll write up how I teach leave it and post it for you later! It's one of my favorite things to teach and one of the most essential!


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Leave It:
- Place a treat in your hand under you thumb or in a fist (so the dog cannot get it).

- Hold your hand out to your dog. He will mostly likely start licking, pawing, nudging, etc... your hand. WAIT for the dog to show any sign of avoidance (backs away for even a second, looks at you, sits, etc...)

- Do not say “Leave-it” if your dog is licking your hand, wait to add the cue until he is backing away 9 times out of 10

- At the first sign of avoidance, which can occur in many different forms, CLICK and reward from a different place other than the ‘leave-it’ in your hand (ex. Your other hand or pocket) – Do not give the “leave-it”

- When your dog understands the game start to change the picture. See if he will leave-it with an open hand, treat on the ground, being dropped, etc…


Remember:
- Dog NEVER gets the “leave-it”
- Always reward from your hand.
- Act like the object being left is poison and if they get it, go in their mouth and get it back!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

MandyMc65 said:


> Leave It:
> - Place a treat in your hand under you thumb or in a fist (so the dog cannot get it).
> 
> - Hold your hand out to your dog. He will mostly likely start licking, pawing, nudging, etc... your hand. WAIT for the dog to show any sign of avoidance (backs away for even a second, looks at you, sits, etc...)
> ...


 
thank u !! i will def try this!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

MandyMc65 said:


> You can teach sit by capturing it or luring it. I don't add the cue/word until they have the behavior. Either method only do it for a few minutes at a time.
> 
> To Capture:
> WAIT for him to sit on his own. Do not say anything, do absolutely nothing. The moment his butt hits the ground Click - then give him a treat. He will eventually start sitting for that treat without you saying anything. After this happens you can add the word/cue. As you see him starting to sit, say "Sit" then click when his butt hits the ground. Then treat.
> ...


 we had an improvement with sit this weekend , i think i just have to foloow thru !! and def not give in until he sits. also leave it.


----------

